# Any Channel Islanders in Portugal?



## barmikar (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone, this is our first post and we wondered if there were any Channel Isalnders living in Portugal as we are thinking of moving to Portugal (Silver Coast) and as we are classed differently to UK mainland residents, can anyone enlighten us on their experiences?

Cheers
Barmikar


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Providing your passport/s don't have
"Holder is not entitled to benefit from European Community provisions relating to employment or establishment".
then you'll have no trouble moving to Portugal, if it does then I believe you'd be treated as any Non EU Citizen and would need to apply for a Visa and Residency, CI don't have a double taxation treaty with Portugal but do share tax information so can complicate your tax situation.

Know a couple but not familiar enough with Silver Coast but then it's a long area


----------



## barmikar (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Canoeman for info but still want to hear from relocated Guernsey or Jersey people.

Barmikar


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not everyone who moves joins forums


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

Best i can do is wifes aunt and uncle in La Roque Jersey


----------

